# Help Please: Security Clearance



## FlouFlou (May 12, 2017)

Hello everybody, please if anybody went through this or heard of somebody who did, please give me your two cents. Two weeks after my second interview with my number one choice company (let's call it #1), I sent a follow-up email but they never replied. After three months of silence, I assumed they hired somebody else and so when company #2 (a very good one, but one where I will have to commute to Dubai daily) asked for security clearance documents, I sent them right away. A couple of weeks later, the first company, the one I wanted most, contacted me and requested SC documents (no offer yet, either). However, I am hesitating to send the documents. Now company #2 didn't make me any offer. They just requested SC documents and all they said was that I had been shortlisted. So can I just go ahead and send my documents to company #1 as well? Does it happen for SC to be run for the same candidate by more than one potential employer at the same time? Please help. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know much about your particular situation, but for my job I received a written offer conditional on security clearance being granted.

As security clearance can take months, I guess your prospective employers may want to apply for all shortlisted candidates so they don't lose time if their first choice is denied.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I don't know much about your particular situation, but for my job I received a written offer conditional on security clearance being granted.
> 
> As security clearance can take months, I guess your prospective employers may want to apply for all shortlisted candidates so they don't lose time if their first choice is denied.


..........or they are stringing you along!

Until you receive a formal offer of employment you are free to (and certainly should) pursue all employment opportunities.
Once you have formal offer - then you need to make decision whether to accept.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Security clearance can take a few weeks (in my case, it took 10 days, but I guess I got lucky) to a few months. 

Keep all your options open, esp. in this economic climate where AD companies are changing strategy every other day


----------

